# my favorite childhood H.O.



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

i must say...... i'm having a lot of fun looking through these threads and seeing the same cars i had when i was younger. i still actually have every one of my cars from childhood, although it would take some serious hunting around for them at my parents house. one of these days i'll do my best to unearth them and post some pics.

i do have a couple at my place, mostly newer ones (10-15 years old), but i do have my all-time favorite with me. i turned alot of laps with this car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Still a good looking Camaro for it's age. A few nicks and scrapes, but the posts still look straight. Should be good for a few more laps. Dig out the rest, please...RM


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Nice*

I too had this car and we all loved Aurora's Z-28. It was probably the best looking AFX car of the early 1970s.

My favorite was the orange and white version.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, that was a good looking version. I was partial to the Mercury stocker done up with the black and gold trim, #31. Clean looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

i still need to dig out my real old stuff, but here's a couple more that i have at my place. a couple bodies, too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That nomad looks sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

ya, i like that nomad, too. i don't know which aurora chassis it is, i got it in the 90's. the white bmw has the same one. i think i got them around the same time. i have an orange 57 nomad up at my parents house from when i was kid. i'm sure i'll find that with the rest of them.

i spent time looking around on ebay for the versions of my old cars. it was cool to see that a couple of them i could still pick up NIB. of course more expensive now then they were back then. 

the only ones i couldn't find was a chrome 78-81 tyco trans am (i think it had a red hood bird), and a 78-81 tyco z-28 (red w/ a white roof...z-28 on the doors). i did find them in different color combos, though.

i don't know. i think i need to setup a track again. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

My favorite slot car is the blue AFX Chevelle stocker.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Here you go!


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> Here you go!


I love it!

I have a nice pair of them, but not one banded in the cube. Big$$$ for sure!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The white flaming Nomad is an early Tomy release.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Ryder GMC Astro semi truck or the Shell Semi. That and the Datsun P/U...


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

dlw said:


> The white flaming Nomad is an early Tomy release.


when would that be.... like mid 90's? that's kinda when i remember buying it.


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> That and the Datsun P/U...


i have one of those. it's like a yellow/orange with a black hood. i think it had the number 511 on it. there was 2 different ones, if i remember right. the other was yellow with the number 211.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

scr8p said:


> i have one of those. it's like a yellow/orange with a black hood. i think it had the number 511 on it. there was 2 different ones, if i remember right. the other was yellow with the number 211.


I hope you guys dont mind the pics.No one else understands my passion for these things.So this is the only way I can share.The Wife thinks I'm nuts.
Maybe I am.


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

ain't nothing wrong with pics. :thumbsup:

so, i guess the same number was used on the different colors. i thought they were different. but anyways, i have the middle one in the back row.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

great pict 
nuts we all are they just don"t get it 
lol


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah your wife is right you ARE crazy. Have your wife mail them to me. I will dispose of them properly. (they would look great in my display cabinet)


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

We all are Nuts. But think of the money these cars save us from going to a shrink. LOL Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

My favourite was my Lemon Yellow Hot Rod Coupe. It was a $2.98 Aurora T-Jet. It was the first model that I had with the large rear hubs, and slicks. Of course I had "flame" decals from my Hop-Up Kit, on the body. I loved it, because I could control it better than my other fast models, so I won most of my races, with it.

It was the model I was successful with, when I entered a sponsored racing tournament at Taggart's Toy & Hobbies, in Chagrin Falls, Ohio. The course was called "The Window of Worms" and had more curves than I could ever imagine, and it was built right into the store window display. I didn't win the tournament, but I managed to finish unscathed when my five-minute turns, came up. There was a LOT of competition from the other local kids, but most of them couldn't keep on the road to finish the time. Once you were off the track, it was BACK to the end of the line! Mr. (Norm) Taggart had his hands full, keeping us under control, too!  There were T/Os out, by then, so I'm guessing that I had to be 9 or 10 y/o. 

The most obvious proof that particular model was the favorite, is that the roof, chrome, and sidepipes (on one side) didn't survive the 1970's. It is a "shell" of a shell, now. A useful life of faithful service to a boy, by a toy. :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine was the MM Batmobile $2.19 at T-Way in Kokomo, IN. I traded it years ago for a few AFX non mags. I knew I should have bought two. Hind sight is 20/20. Good memoties though.


----------



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> I hope you guys dont mind the pics.No one else understands my passion for these things.So this is the only way I can share.The Wife thinks I'm nuts.
> Maybe I am.


Nice trucks and cars all. My wife thinks I'm nuts with all my hobbies...:freak: She can call me what she wants as long as she does'nt call me late for dinner:lol:

Rusty :wave:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

It did take me a while to let a day pass without adding to my collection.
But after 12 years I can say I've got it down to three a month!! LOL!!!
Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Nice trucks....and yes...you're hopeless like the rest of us...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> Mine was the MM Batmobile $2.19 at T-Way in Kokomo, IN. I traded it years ago for a few AFX non mags. I knew I should have bought two. Hind sight is 20/20. Good memoties though.


That is where I bought my first set with Cristmas money from my older sister. It had a Lola GT and a Grand Prix Racer. It was the real low end set and it didn't include any guard rails. Wish I still had it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine was probably the Maroon, white and black Porshe or the black/yellow AP Vette....


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

My favorite was an AFX Dodge stock car, it is yellow with the number 11 on the sides. I was fast and the shape of the body really did some fish tails around the corners.
Russell


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger, did you live in Kokomo?


----------



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> My favorite was an AFX Dodge stock car, it is yellow with the number 11 on the sides. I was fast and the shape of the body really did some fish tails around the corners.
> Russell


HOLY SHEET! They really do it big in Texas. Now that is a sickness, I mean collection...lol:thumbsup: Nice stuff Russ!

Rusty :wave:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! I could look at that all day long. Any other display's out there??


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> resinmonger, did you live in Kokomo?


Yes, I lived in Kokomo through my freshman year in high school. Then I became a Hutt, moved to Tatooine and lived with uncle Jabba. After the war criminal, Luke Skywalker, killed uncle Jabba, I had to go to college so I could get a paying gig back on Earth. Eventually, I ended up in the greater LA region.

You're over near Delphi. I slithered my way through the Delphi Relays a few times - 440 yd slither.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger, did you ever hit the "Midnite Maddness" sale (12/24/??) at T-Way?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> resinmonger, did you ever hit the "Midnite Maddness" sale (12/24/??) at T-Way?


Sadly, no, that was past my bed time.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Me to. I hear they had some offers you couldn't refuse. MY friend's father scarfed a loop the loop MM road course and a slew of Tyco train stuff with MM RxR crossing one year. We used to combine our tracks (each of us had about 1.5 scale mi. of track) for some awsome layouts never the same one twice. It took days to set up and make all the connections good. We'd power each lane seperatly and a third power pack on the back stretch. WHAT FUN!!!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

afxcrazy said:


> Wow! I could look at that all day long. Any other display's out there??


Thanks, you can go to my photobucket page and see the rest of the room.
http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm284/1970elcamino/

Russell


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeeze, Russell, everything in Texas really is BIG! That is a way impressive collection.

Russ the Hutt


----------

